# Brown Leg Horn?



## Yolk (Jul 30, 2012)

Is this a brown leg horn?


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Is the comb a single? (because it doesn't appear to be from what I can see in the pic). Some leghorns can have a rose comb, but the large single is more common.
Also, leghorns have yellow skin and shanks. That birds appear more white-ish.


----------



## Tony-O (Jul 19, 2012)

It looks to me like an older rose comb brown leghorn hen. Has the white ear lobes. The leg color does get lighter as they age and have been laying for a while.


----------



## Yolk (Jul 30, 2012)

Just got a closer look. It has a rose comb with whiter legs. So it is called a rose comb brown leghorn hen? Thanks for the replies.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Yolk, has this bird laid any eggs?


----------

